# Costumes for Pets



## Nargle (Aug 21, 2009)

I know this forum is about costumes for people, but Halloween is coming up, and I'd like to make Basil a costume, so some tips from the costume-making experts would be very much appreciated! =D

Basil is going as a Frenchman, because he's a Papillon, which is a French breed. I want to make him a black turtleneck sweater, a little black beret, and a bandanna of Le Tricolore. 

First problem, the sweater. I made him a T-shirt once before out of one of my old t-shirts, but it didn't turn out too great. I couldn't figure out how to put sleeves on it, and the hemming on the back edge was terrible because it was such a big curve. The sweater should be relatively form fitting, I guess. Anybody have any pattern ideas? It's really hard to find patterns online that actually look good. Also, what materials should I use? I don't how to knit, so yarn isn't going to work.

The beret! This one I'm stumped on. Anybody know how to sew a small beret? I know I'll probably have to attach it to his head with a thin elastic strap.

And lastly, the bandanna. I'll probably have to sew the three colors together and cut out a triangle, right? Is there anyway else to get a French Flag pattern on a bandanna?

I might have to buy something. Maybe the sweater. I'd like to give it a shot and try to make it, though. Any suggestions?

Also, lol I'm making my dog look human, while most people on this forum are humans trying to look like dogs!


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Please don't do this to your dog ._.

Honestly you can go to the children clothing store and outfit your dog pretty well, unless you want to go to one of those places who deck out pets in respect deteriorating clothing.


----------



## Nightingalle (Aug 22, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Please don't do this to your dog ._.
> 
> Honestly you can go to the children clothing store and outfit your dog pretty well, unless you want to go to one of those places who deck out pets in respect deteriorating clothing.



Oh waaaaaah.  My dog actually gets _excited_ when I get out one of her coats or dresses, especially if it's cold outside.  She's small and it actually makes her happy to know I care enough not to send her outside to do her business in the cold weather with nothing but her short fur to keep her warm.  


OP.  Depending on just how big Basil is, try going to an arts and craft store and looking in their stuffed animal dress up area (I know Michael's craft store has a section for this) or go to Build-A-Bear - if you don't want to buy things already created, you could at least examine the clothing and see how it's made


----------



## Nargle (Aug 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Please don't do this to your dog ._.
> 
> Honestly you can go to the children clothing store and outfit your dog pretty well, unless you want to go to one of those places who deck out pets in respect deteriorating clothing.



What?? There's nothing wrong with putting clothes on my dog. He likes to wear clothing, because he gets all sorts of extra attention from people that think he looks adorable. Dogs to not have a sense of "dignity," and they do not feel embarrassment. 

Also, my dog is about 18 lbs, and most childrens clothing doesn't fit him, especially since childrens clothing has too much fabric on his chest and too little fabric on his back, and a lot of it restricts movement. He's just not shaped like a toddler. 



KoiFishSushi said:


> Oh waaaaaah.  My dog actually gets _excited_ when I get out one of her coats or dresses, especially if it's cold outside. She's small and it actually makes her happy to know I care enough not to send her outside to do her business in the cold weather with nothing but her short fur to keep her warm.
> 
> 
> OP. Depending on just how big Basil is, try going to an arts and craft store and looking in their stuffed animal dress up area (I know Michael's craft store has a section for this) or go to Build-A-Bear - if you don't want to buy things already created, you could at least examine the clothing and see how it's made



Thank you! I adopted Basil in the spring so we haven't experienced a winter yet, but I intend on getting him a few jackets and sweaters because he has thin fur, no undercoat, and he's small. I also might get him some boots to protect his paws, especially since there always seems to be broken glass on the sidewalks, and he loves to lick his paws...

A craft store sounds like a good idea! I actually have tried some Build-A-Bear clothing on him before, and it's too small =P Oh well, I'll try to check out our local craft store, though.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 25, 2009)

I love papillons and have had them all my life, I once made him
a blues brothers outfit cause we were at a dog show but that
was a long time ago. I made the clothing and it was not highly 
detailed like sleeves and what not because that would have irritated
him (My papillon is called smarty). Anywho all the best.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, I have always been opposed to dogs with clothes.
But, that is only for the dogs I like such as German Shepards, Huskies, Golden Retrievers, etc.  
Little dogs + clothes = okay.

Anywho.
Just don't do anything demeaning.  I've seen people do the worst to their dog (when they clearly don't like it), and it makes me want to kick the person and save the dog. ._.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 29, 2009)

I want a lumberjack costume for a dog, but first i need a dog.


----------



## TDK (Aug 29, 2009)

Some dogs actually look cool/cute in a costume. But for shit like this, they need to stop, burn the costume, and then burn who ever designed them in the first place. 

I have two dogs myself, so for Halloween they are either going to both be hookers (their both girls) or will be dressed in soccer gear (since their Brazilian Mastiffs)


----------



## Takun (Aug 29, 2009)

http://www.picturesforsadchildren.com/index.php?comicID=116   :4


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> Please don't do this to your dog ._.
> 
> Honestly you can go to the children clothing store and outfit your dog pretty well, unless you want to go to one of those places who deck out pets in respect deteriorating clothing.


 My pug likes it when i put clothes on himi though. He even has his own polo shirt that he loves to were on cold Days X3


----------

